
Super-resolution-SRDPNs-tensorflow - zhitao654321
https://github.com/zhitao654321/super-resolution-SRDPNs-tensorflow
======
zhitao654321
My implementaion of super-resolution based on dual-path networks. It can be
used directly to reconstruct your low-resolution image to high-resolution.
Also, you can use your dataset to train your networks

